# Trouble Shooting Chemical Injector?



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out why my chemical injector isn't working and I just read somewhere that a bad gun can prevent it. 

Is that true?

And if so, how could I test to see if that is the problem? Will it suck detergent with the gun off and the hose/water running? Do I need to start it like that?

Right now, with the motor off I can push the ball in with a barb and water will shoot out of the top, but as soon as I start the machine I can't push the ball down at all; even with the soap nozzle on and the trigger held down. I'm guessing the pressure is too high or something, but I have no idea.

I've been too busy to get it to the closest shop (about 45 minutes away) to see if they can figure it out, but I have a log-sided home to strip that I would really like to get it working for.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Unless your gun is worn out and won't shut off all the way, I wouldn't think it would be that. 
Are you sure that the injector is rated for the right GPM for your machine and the chem tip is the right one for that injector? 

I hope you can figure it out. I never could with my Simpson. It just would not work reliably. The same injector used on a Graco washer with the same GPM works ever time. Just something about that Simpson would not do it.


----------

